# sonstige Tiere rund um s Haus 2016



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

...ich würde sagen, in den nächsten Tagen bekommen wir auf 
der hinteren Koppel Nachwuchs:


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2016)

Ist zwar nicht "rund um s Haus", sondern eher einer meiner zur Zeit 
täglichen Besucher im Haus 

.....dieses Exemplar gehört zu den etwas grösseren.
Es gibt ab und an noch größere Tierchen, aber meistens ist es eine der 
zig verschiedenen kleineren Krabbler


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2016)

Kirstin, 
sowas hab ich auch  , muß ich mal drauf achten, und sie von ihrer schönsten Seite fotografieren .
Ich setze sie nur nach draußen, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, sie würden mir im Haus verhungern


----------



## KarinSofia (15. Apr. 2016)

Ich setze auch das "Krabbeltier"was sich ins Haus verirrt immer wieder an die frische Luft
Kirstin ist der Nachwuchs schon da ???


----------



## Tanny (15. Apr. 2016)

@Karin

gesehen habe ich noch nichts. 

Aber die beiden Rehe sind auch die letzten Tage nicht auf meiner Koppel gewesen.

Vielleicht wurden sie vertrieben, weil sie auf den Nachbaräckern leider die letzten Tage 
Gülle gestreut haben und auf einer Fläche hat ein Bauer auch noch irgendetwas 
gespritzt - und ich bezweifel, dass er bei diesem Wetter mit einer 
Wasserspritze hinter dem Trecker rumfährt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2016)

... die Ricke hat sich vielleicht auch einfach in eine ruhigere Ecke verzogen,
die Kitze werden jetzt in den nächsten Tagen geboren, wir haben hier auch
eine Ricke, die beim Nachbarn, im wilden Teil seines Grundstücks, augenscheinlich
ihr Kitz setzen möchte..... ich werde es beobachten


----------



## krallowa (17. Apr. 2016)

@ Tanny,

was ist das für ein cooles Gerät?
ist das extra für Krabbelbesucher, oder zweckentfremdet?
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ralf,

das ist ein "Snapy" 

* defekter Link entfernt *

gibt s mittlerweile in fast allen Zoo-Handelsgeschäften
und ist echt toll.

Man kann Krabbler stressfrei für s Tier einfangen, bequem betrachten und bequem und
unbeschädigt nach draußen befördern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2016)

So ein liederliches Domizil würde ich niiieeee akzeptieren, aber Frau Amsel macht es !


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2016)

Damit hat sich die Heuernte aber erstmal erledigt


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Damit hat sich die Heuernte aber erstmal erledigt


Troll, das ist meine Lieblingslaubharke, Gottseidank hab ich jetzt alles weg. 
Mein Aufsitzmäher muß jetzt draußen übernachten, da ich mit dem Knatterding immer Frau Amsel vom Nest scheuche. 
Der Schuppen ist jetzt also fest in Amselfamilienhand


----------



## Tanny (23. Apr. 2016)

Anne, Du bist ja genau so verrückt wie ich


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2016)

Das ist kein Fall für 





Tanny schrieb:


> "Snapy"


 :
  .
(ist zwar weit weg vom Haus, dort hab' ich aber auch viele - mit und ohne Haus)


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Aug. 2016)

Zur Abwechslung mal was richtig unangenehmes:

 

Ja, richtig, das ist eine Raupe des Buchsbaumzünslers. Die haben sich vermutlich im Frühling eingenistet, als ich mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt war und als wir sie dann entdeckten, war die Ka*** schon so richtig am dampfen.
Inzwischen hab ich gefühlt 300 Raupen, Gespinste und Puppen (? bin noch am bestimmen lernen was was ist und zwar mit Hilfe von http://www.hortipendium.de/Buchsbaumzünsler )
Meine drei 10 Jahre alten Buchse werdens vermutlich überleben, dieses Mal. Einen musste ich allerdings auf Stock zurück schneiden 
Die Meisen in meinem Garten interessieren sich zwar grundsätzlich für alles, was nach Raupenfraß aussieht, aber diese Viecher scheinen sie eher zu verschmähen.
Inzwischen habe ich in mehren Quellen gelesen, dass Meisen und Sperlinge wohl zögerlich anfangen die Raupen zu fressen, über die Verträglichkeit besteht aber Uneinigkeit. Es scheint darauf hinaus zu laufen, dass "ausgehungerte" Raupen, die kaum noch frischen Pflanzenbrei beinhalten, bekömmlicher zu sein scheinen. Der BUND-Regionalverband südlicher Oberrhein sammelt diesbezügliche Informationen und die werd ich auf jeden Fall mal anschreiben.
Falls wer hier Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zum Thema Singvögel und Raupen des Buchsbaumzünslers beisteuern kann, bitte, immer her damit. Ich hab nämlich nicht schlecht Lust, diese Biester zu Vogelfutter zu verarbeiten. Zwar wartet die Beute vom WE bereits im zugeknoteten Plastiksack auf die Restmüllabfuhr, aber da sind noch ein paar Kontrollgänge fällig und da kommt bestimmt noch was zusammen.
Und ja, auch voll friedliche Gartenhippies, die keiner Fliege was zuleide tun, können manchmal richtig angep**** sein


----------



## supmo1969 (22. Aug. 2016)

Hi,
wir haben das gleiche Problem.
Bei uns mögen die Vögel die Raupen auch nicht, bis wir auf die Idee gekommen sind die Fische damit zu füttern. 
Besonders die Rotfedern bekommen nicht genug davon
so erfüllen sie wenigstens noch ne Guten Zweck als Futter.
Gruß aus Duisburg


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Aug. 2016)

Und die Rotferdern vertragen das? Die habe ich nämlich auch und denen was Gutes tun ist eine Superidee. Das Model vom Bild oben flog ja auch in den Teich, weil ich dachte irgendwer wird sich bestimmt erbarmen, ob Molch oder Fisch oder Libellenlarve ist ja eigentlich schnuppe. Nur auf gut Glück massenweise Raupen in den Teich werfen wollte ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## supmo1969 (22. Aug. 2016)

Bis jetzt noch keine Ausfälle an Fischen. Würde auch nicht alle auf einmal reinkippen.


----------



## Tanny (22. Aug. 2016)

Einfrieren und dann portionsweise über das Jahr verteilt füttern :

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Aug. 2016)

Ich hoffe ja, dass da nicht nicht mehr allzuviel zusammenkommt. Ein paar Stück kann man auf jeden Fall direkt verfüttern, denk ich. Und einfrieren ist auch eine gute Idee.


----------



## Haegar (17. Sep. 2016)

Gott sei Dank nur vor dem Garten! Wir hatte die Tage Besuch von Maja, einer 40-jährigen indischen Elefantendame. Sie stammt aus einem Zirkus der zeitweise bei uns auf einer nahegeegenen Freifläche gastiert geht sehr gerne spazieren, mit und ohne Pfleger. Zur Freude der Autofahrer, da sie bei ihren Ausflügen zu uns auch einen Autobahnzubringer überqueren muss.
    
Diese Dame ist derzeit mit 5 Mini's unterwegs.
  
Schönes WE.


----------



## mitch (17. Sep. 2016)

Hund mit Schnecke
 

zum Glück war die Schnecke recht schnell - sonst wäre sie am Ende noch unter die Pfote gekommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hund mit Schnecke
> Anhang anzeigen 173921
> 
> zum Glück war die Schnecke recht schnell - sonst wäre sie am Ende noch unter die Pfote gekommen



oder mit Kräuterbutter im Backofen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (19. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> oder mit Kräuterbutter im Backofen
> 
> MfG Frank


Frank :


----------

